# Flash problem on FreeBSd 8.0 AMD64



## overmind (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello,

I've installed Flash using tutorial from How-to section on a FreeBSD 8.0, amd64 and I don't have a clue why is not working.

On my i386 system it works ok.

The error I got when I launch firefox (3.6.2) is:


```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
/libflashplayer.so [/usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: unsupported
file layout]
```

I have the kernel compiled with support for i386 and I have lib directory for 32 bits version. Any Idea what should I try?


----------



## zeiz (Apr 15, 2010)

Not quite understand why engage 32bit libraries on 64 for flash. Native 64bit ones work just fine.
Anyway I had something similar as mess after upgrade. I deleted all the symlinks to libflashplayer.so, then checked if `linux_enable="YES"` is in my /etc/rc.conf and linprocfs mounted in /etc/fstab, then returned to

```
# /etc/rc.d/abi start
# /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
# exit
% nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```
Everything worked then.


----------



## overmind (Apr 15, 2010)

Kind of works now. Still i have that error, and from time to time i also got:


```
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:2534):invoke_NPP_HandleEvent: assertion failed:
(rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
```

And for a while firefox freezes. 

@zeiz: I've done all things you've mentioned.

Maybe this is "normal" behavior? I can see that error by launching Firefox from command Line. It appears after a while.


----------



## cyrille (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a newbie under freebsd, but I installed flash (working great with firefox) simply like this

```
pkk_add -r -v swfdec-plugin
```

and it works without any errors.


----------



## cyrille (Apr 20, 2010)

Oups, finally not so great (*swfdec-plugin*) : no video on Youtube, for example.
So, i think the better way is :
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786
Works fine on my laptop.

Sorry for the incorrect information of my previous message:\:\:\

++
Cyrille


----------



## overmind (Apr 20, 2010)

It is working, as they described in that how-to you've mentioned. Still i got those error, if I run Firefox from console, but at least it works.


----------



## zeiz (May 9, 2010)

What happens if you run `# portsclean -C`
The warning you've posted related to .../work directory that supposed to be deleted after installation.


----------



## harishankar (May 9, 2010)

For me gnash is reasonable solution if your main aim is watching videos. Advanced Flash projects including flash games and apps which require latest version won't work though.


----------

